# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اونایی که علوم پزشکی بهبهان قبول شدن بیان😊

## Dr. Ali

سلام بیایید همدیگه رو پیدا کنیم 😅

----------


## sun2016

سلام
بومی کدوم شهری؟

----------


## Dr. Ali

> سلام
> بومی کدوم شهری؟


ابادان

----------

